# games you wanna replay?



## HungryForCereal (Aug 8, 2020)

im kinda itching to replay breathe of the wild but the annoying shrines are telling me otherwise. what are some games you wanna replay?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 8, 2020)

Ooh I want to do a new BOTW run without unlocking towers or fast traveling using shrines. I'll have to wait awhile since school is about to start again


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 8, 2020)

I would like to replay Sonic Heroes, F-Zero GX, and Halo 3 the most so far.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 8, 2020)

Well l'm already replaying Borderlands 2 with brother 3 days ago and we're almost done.


----------



## Neb (Aug 9, 2020)

I’ve been tempted to replay The Legend of Zelda Majora’s Mask and Fire Emblem Three Houses, but my backlog is too long to do so.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm super tempted to reset my Miitopia file, but I've gotten so far and so attached to all of my Mii's lol


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 9, 2020)

Neb said:


> I’ve been tempted to replay *The Legend of Zelda Majora’s Mask *and Fire Emblem Three Houses, but my backlog is too long to do so.


_Yes._

Persona 5 is still on the top of my list if I decide to replay a game, but I would need an extended vacation to do that.   Origami King has made me want to go back and play Paper Mario / The Thousand Year Door too.


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 9, 2020)

Final Fantasy VI (or 3 on the snes) and ofcourse Stardew... new content released.


I'm also playing Borderland 2 atm with the gf.... problems.


----------



## Mick (Aug 10, 2020)

Bioshock! Just loved those games the first time and I eventually got the remastered editions in my steam library simply for owning the originals. I would really like to play through those again eventually but at the same time I'm afraid it just won't quite hit the same...


----------



## Larsi (Aug 10, 2020)

Final Fantasy IX. I did start a while ago with the Switch version and I was not very far (just got on the world map), but then there was Animal Crossing and Thronebreaker so I've put it aside and haven't touched it anymore in a while. But maybe when Thronebreaker is over I will play it again alongside Animal Crossing. (Only thing I don't like is that when not on the world map I can't save everywhere which is really annoying when you want/need to play AC).


----------



## InstantNoodles (Aug 10, 2020)

I kinda wanna wipe my memory of all Persona, Dragon Age and Mass Effect games then replay them


----------



## _Rainy_ (Aug 10, 2020)

Ni no Kuni I’ve been wanting to get it for the switch because I love it so much.

I alway try to play FF X, but I never get very far into it.


----------



## Cheren (Aug 23, 2020)

Paper Mario or Paper Mario TTYD. Nintendo, please... I don't ask for much...


----------



## Seastar (Aug 24, 2020)

Some games I always feel tempted to replay but usually don't are:
Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
Earthbound (It's not easy so I just don't)
Every Pokemon Mystery Dungeon game (Oh boy I will have fun making new Switch profiles for that remake when I get it lol)


----------



## WalceDony (Aug 24, 2020)

I want to replay Wind Waker HD but then I remember I have to use effort getting it out of storage, I've been planning to play it tons but because of this I've only gotten to Dragon Roost Island. I'm too laaaaazy


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Aug 28, 2020)

Luigi's Mansion. It's been years since I played it. Finished two months ago LM3, ever since then I really wanted to replay the first one. I'm just not sure however if it's worth it to go get a GameCube for it. I would have brought the 3DS version, but unfortunately my 3DS is trash. 

I also need to replay BOTW again.


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Aug 29, 2020)

This is going to date me but I've already confessed to being an old fart...

way back in the Stone age there was a PC game based off the dragonriders of pern series unfortunately it was really iffy and crashed more often than not.

I only managed to play it through once before the CD became unreadable but I would love to be able to play it again as that was and is my favoritebook series.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Aug 29, 2020)

Kinda want to restart New Super Mario Bros. U... again. 
Also might restart ACNH once again but that depends if they're going to add back my amiibo villager babies.


----------



## brutalitea (Aug 29, 2020)

I want to replay Subnautica but in the middle of another Stardew Valley save...


----------



## Jhine7 (Aug 29, 2020)

The only game I have ever replayed is DQ8, and maybe TT. Other than that, I will play a game until it's finished, then probably never go back to it again. Unless there's a sequel.


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 30, 2020)

I want to replay FFX - though with the remastered version which I’ve been putting off since it was first released on ps3 since the remastered soundtrack and the faces turn me off.

I want to replay both Shadow Hearts I and II. I’ve tried to replay 1 so many times but I’d get stuck on the same spot: London hideout because I cannot get the door to open.

I need to finish my last replay of P5 Royal and beat the secret boss. Even with maxed stat personas, I hardly did any damage to the secret boss.

Need to finish FFXII zodiac age as well.

I play two gacha games atm that take up a lot of my time along with ACNH; been playing my gacha games a little more casually now that I have ACNH and plus I was burnt out on one and ticked off with the company since New Year’s


----------



## Imbri (Aug 31, 2020)

Professor Layton games are fun to go back to. I never remember the puzzle solutions, so it still makes me think a bit.

I just wiped the data on my copy of Style Savvy: Trendsetters. My main 3DS needs repairs, so I dug out the secondary one. I'd only played a little bit on that game, so it was easier to start over.

Also got a copy of Styling Star for that system.

For older stuff, I'm off this coming weekend, and I might pull out my N64 and play Pokemon Snap, since we don't know when the new version will be released.


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Aug 31, 2020)

Oh! I thought of another one back when I first got the Nintendo Wii there was a scuba diving game called endless ocean: blue world i loved and I am mad they have not continued that for switch yet.


----------



## FinalArcadia (Aug 31, 2020)

My usual replayable games that I play once every 1-3 years or so for the most part: Sonic Adventure 2 Battle (my playtime across all saves for SA2B is extremely high, love that game to pieces), Skies of Arcadia Legends, Paper Mario, Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door, Final Fantasy X, all the Final Fantasy XIII games, and - if only it had multiple save slots - Pokemon HeartGold.


----------



## rianne (Aug 31, 2020)

Hmm maybe Child of Light, Gris, a bunch of the mainline Pokémon games and some spin-off ones. . . 

I also really want to get a memory card and fully functioning controller (to replace the busted one I own) so I can replay Super Smash Bros. Melee and Pokémon XD: Gale of Darkness.


----------



## Dim (Aug 31, 2020)

Mario & Luigi: Partners in Time. Such an underrated game and I haven't played in so long but sadly my game is busted ;(

Also, Custom Robo because I enjoyed the story and characters a lot when I played


----------



## amemome (Aug 31, 2020)

Pokemon FireRed. I did restart my cartridge once after transferring my faves to Diamond, but I think I want to try a fresh restart again now that I'm a big Ekans nerd.


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 7, 2020)

I was planning on replaying _Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life_ soon on the PS4!!!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Sep 7, 2020)

I have a moratorium in place on replaying games until I finish my backlog, so there's a lot of games where I'm itching to go back and replay them once I've completed my backlog, lol. This includes:

 Entire Legend of Zelda series (most notably Majora's Mask)
 Skies of Arcadia: Legends
 Metroid Prime trilogy
 Pikmin series
 Banjo-Tooie
 Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
 A Hat in Time


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 7, 2020)

There's a LOT of games this applies to. I'm trying not to replay games though because my gaming backlog is too big and I'm trying to work on it. The only exception to that is when I get the game again another way. I recently replayed Kingdom Hearts 1 because I got The Story So Far collection and am working my way through the KH series (only KH1 is a replay - rest is new).


----------



## Asarena (Sep 7, 2020)

Right now, I'm looking forward to replaying Super Mario 64 and Super Mario Sunshine when Super Mario 3D All-Stars comes out. Aside from those, I'd like to replay Banjo-Kazooie, Mario Party 3, Pikmin, Pikmin 2, the original Animal Crossing, and Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 9, 2020)

HungryForCereal said:


> im kinda itching to replay breathe of the wild but the annoying shrines are telling me otherwise. what are some games you wanna replay?


Same answer aswell but with Super Mario Odyssey 
SMO=Lazy to do Moons AGAIN 
BOTW=ALL I MEAN EVERYTHING but I will try again anytime soon


----------



## Matt0106 (Sep 17, 2020)

I reallyyyyyyyyy want to replay Skyrim and Breath of the Wild again. The issue is school. I have so much work that I'll never be able to find the time  

(I also don't know which play style I would go with for Skyrim so I'm at a loss).


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 17, 2020)

I already replayed Spyro Reignited Trilogy, so that's out.

I know it's only been 7 months, but I really wanna replay Ty 2: Bush Rescue again, especially on the Switch.
With the partner showcase today I was hoping it would have been announced that Ty 2 would have been made available on the Switch, but it's not. I'm still hoping it will one day, even though I do have it already on the PS2, some missions don't work properly.


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Sep 17, 2020)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> Ooh I want to do a new BOTW run without unlocking towers or fast traveling using shrines. I'll have to wait awhile since school is about to start again


I haven't picked it up in a while but I'm doing a BOTW run where I'm roleplaying Link that's afraid of teleporting!


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Sep 18, 2020)

Haven't felt like revisiting any past games for a while, but maybe a Pokemon Diamond and Pearl or Mystery Dungeon explorers of Sky/Darkness/Time remake might motivate me to.

Despite DP/PT not being my favorite in the line, I have been waiting so long for a remake of it and especially Mystery Dungeon 2.


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 19, 2020)

im thinking about replaying all of the danganronpa games just for the lols but i dont know if im ready to do that to myself again


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 19, 2020)

Funnily enough, Breath of the Wild popped up in my mind first! Even though I haven't like 100% my two other files and I'm still ongoing with my master mode file, I just love starting fresh in that game? It doesn't feel like a hassle ever imo and it's really nice to grow and get better armour/weapons as time goes on.

I'm also currently playing Hollow Knight, and while I'm not done yet, I already want to start another file pff. It's super fun (albeit frustrating at times; the game does test your patience lol) and while the lore is super subtle, it's really interesting and I've enjoyed the game a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Sep 19, 2020)

The Uncharted series and the Life is Strange series and the LOZ series will always be repayable to me


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 20, 2020)

I've been thinking about replaying Portal and Portal 2, because I looooove puzzle games like that, but I don't have enough money to buy any new ones;;
But besides that I'm thinking Skyrim and Kao the Kangaroo series!! All of these games bring me so much joy that replaying them is honestly a big pleasure    ☺


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 13, 2020)

Well I haven’t finished Zelda breath of the wild yet and don’t think I ever will but I imagine that once I have completed the main story and completed it to a satisfactory level I will want to replay it again for sure, such a good game. Besides that I am honestly getting into the Mario games at the moment. They aren’t the kinds of games I can play all year but since the triple pack release I have been going through Odyssey and the surprisingly good Mario+rabbids kingdom battle and having a blast. Really looking forward to playing galaxy again and the others for the first time (although I remember watching my brother play 64)


----------



## Korichi (Nov 17, 2020)

I’d love to replay Pokémon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky again but I’ve already replayed that about a thousand times already and I’m almost sick of it. I wish I could forget the entire game and play it again for the first time, it’s such a good game. But once I’m done with Pokémon Mystery Dungeon DX I might play it again sometime. 

I’d also like to replay The Legend of Zelda: Windwaker! There’s so much nostalgia in that game, I’ve already played it 3 times over but I still love it. But that would mean finding and dusting off the old Wii and I have no idea where that or even the game itself is. xD


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 17, 2020)

Wow, I actually haven’t posted here.

Anyway, I’d like to replay either Animal Crossing: New Leaf or Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky now that I know a lot more about each of those games.  Unfortunately I don’t think I’ll ever get rid of my town in ACNL, and I don’t have Explorers of Sky anymore.


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Nov 30, 2020)

Breath of the Wild, since I've been playing Hyrule Warriors.

Also lately, Ocarina of Time & Majora's Mask. I also have one last chapter I need to finish of Twilight Princess. But I have to plug in my Wii for all these, and I've been too lazy.


----------



## LoyalDragonfly (Nov 30, 2020)

Way too many... I'm in the middle of Wind Waker and I still need to finish Tales of Vesperia Definitive Edition and get started on the FF7 remake, but I'm always thinking about replaying my old favorites. Just a few on the top of my "must replay soon" list include: Bomberman 64: The Second Attack, Digimon World, Super Paper Mario, the original Kingdom Hearts, Final Fantasy 8... the list goes on and on.


----------



## RedPanda (Dec 4, 2020)

Maybe an obvious answer, but I really want to replay the original 2002 Animal Crossing. I never got a chance to finish the game (not that you can really ever finish Animal Crossing). I didn't get very far with my house or my neighbor relationships, and I certainly didn't catch all the fish and such. So it would be cool to do that. 

It might be a bit hard to adjust to the relatively primitive graphics after playing {redacted} hours of New Horizons, but I have a feeling all the salty dialog will make it well worth my time.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Dec 4, 2020)

I want to replay A Link Between Worlds it has been so long since I've played I don't remember most of it.


----------



## IonicKarma (Dec 4, 2020)

I've really been in the mood to replay the tales of series again.  I'd love to play Tales of Symphonia again if I can find people to play it multiplayer with it especially.  It's hard to do that these days though ;-;


----------



## Ghibli (Dec 6, 2020)

I want to replay all of my playstation 2 games tbh.. I miss playing urbz very much ! even though it's not much of an achievement written game the sims have always been a go-to for me when I have nothing else to do !


----------



## Raven_ (Dec 6, 2020)

I wish I could replay Fantasy Life but the storyline has a lot of text and I don't want to go through reading all of that again lol.. I wish they would release a sequel on the switch :/


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 6, 2020)

I'd like to replay a lot of PS2 games i have. Some of them are Spongebob games


----------



## lucyhannahg (Dec 6, 2020)

to agree with the above person, ps2 games!!! so many sims games, shrek 2, narnia, bratz games!!


----------



## Dio (Dec 9, 2020)

If they ever remade it, I would love to replay Dark Cloud 2. It was the first game I played on PS2 so its probably one of the most memorable games to me and it has my favorite opening credits of any game. The gameplay is kind of dated obviously but the georama aspect of the game (designing mini-villages basically) is so much fun.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 10, 2020)

I've been really itching to play Harvest Moon: Sunshine Islands again. Only thing that's holding me back is deciding whether I want to play as male or female. Vaughn is my favorite of the bachelors, but Sabrina and Natalie are my favorites of the bachelorettes. I can't remember who I courted on my last playthrough and I can't change my mind half way through. Decision... 

Despite playing and enjoying Harvest Moon/Story of Season for years, Stardew Valley's same-sex marriage option has really ruined me for other farming sims ever since.


----------



## Bird_9 (Dec 16, 2020)

There are a few games i want to replay
But the lack of time is sad and a huge problem.
Heres a wishlist of my games to replay
1) Zelda franchise: first 3 games and n64 ones
2) metroid prime series
3) Dragon quest 8 and 9
4)paper mario 64 and cube
5) The last story


----------



## tessa grace (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm considering doing a speedrun of Link Between Worlds, which is literally the game I go to when I'm bored. I've defeated it 3 times (one in my little sister's name because she wanted to say she has beaten it so I spent 3 days playing it for her and then beat it) and I feel like if I went nonstop I could do it. I wouldn't go 100% though because I still can't find every maimai


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 16, 2020)

i've replayed legend of zelda breath of the wild so many times it's unreal, it truely is my most favourite game ever and i never get bored of it 
i have multiple files on my switch so i can keep my things on my main file and restart on the others ☆


----------



## Nezzy (Dec 17, 2020)

BOTW <3


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 17, 2020)

The Goonies II. Must've been a couple of years now since I last played through it.


----------



## shion (Jan 5, 2021)

i really want to play kingdom hearts 2 again, but my brain is like, you have to play 1 first. and that's just a huge dedication lol

also, ssx tricky. i miss that game.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 5, 2021)

im planning on starting at least two other games for stardew as there are other farm types i want to try and more people to romance and marry

ive also had an itching to start a new animal crossing island but i cannot afford a switch lite and i love my current island lol


----------



## Ichiban (Jan 5, 2021)

xenoblade chronicles 2, if only i had the time to do it. such a great game


----------



## Jhine7 (Jan 5, 2021)

I think the only video game I ever replayed was Dragon Quest 8. I’d probably do the same with Dragon Quest 11, maybe someday.


----------



## Masenkochick (Jan 6, 2021)

I always find myself coming back and replaying skyrim every year or so. I just love that game! The way their system allows you to “cross-class” is fun and the different guilds, alliances, and ways to solve some quests make the game feel fun even after all this time.

I also enjoyed replaying Stardew valley and choosing different romance options and farm styles


----------



## ReeBear (Jan 6, 2021)

I really want to do second playthroughs for both Night in the Woods and Kentucky Route Zero. The whole diverging paths/narratives thing really gets me, especially in such character centric adventure games. In my first Night in the Woods playthrough I focused on the Gregg storyline so I need to do a Bea-focused playthrough. With Kentucky Route Zero it’s more subtle things I feel like I’ll have missed, but honestly that game is just endlessly fascinating.


----------



## huuussein (Jan 8, 2021)

i've replayed lots of pokemon games when i didn't really have anything else to play, but now that i do i barely touch older pokemon games anymore.. although i always feel the need to when i see pokemon related content online and i get all nostalgic, but then i remember how slow the old pokemon games are and how i'm just not a huge fan of round based fighting in general :| this is why i'm always excited for remakes though!


----------



## BlueOceana (Jan 9, 2021)

I have been wanting to replay Harvest Moon Animal Parade but so many games have come out this past year that I haven't beat yet that it will be a while before I get around to starting a new file on it.


----------



## Nooblord (Jan 9, 2021)

Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars for Nintendo DS. Man, I love that game. I wouldn’t mind a GTA in that style for Switch, since it doesn’t look like Switch will be getting GTA5... even though it launched on consoles from 2 generations ago...


----------



## techno_charlie (Jan 25, 2021)

I would love to play through Breath Of The Wild again. I finished the game before the DLC came out, so it would be fun to do a new playthrough with all that DLC. But with such a hugh backlog... it's unlikely it will happen soon... :/


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 25, 2021)

Super Mario Galaxy 2 is definitely on my list now. The last time I touched it was 10 years ago. But, now that I have the first game, gonna have to wait until I get all stars on that game first.

I also want to replay New Super Mario Bros. DS and 64 DS at the moment, but I have too many games I need to play through before I start those again.


----------



## EerieCreatures (Jan 26, 2021)

Recently I've really wanted to replay Pokemon Black! Been feeling really nostalgic for it since the anniversary, but _especially _since I started playing Pokemon Masters EX when they had the N focused event around the holidays. But even though I really want to play Black again, I don't want to lose all my pokemon in that game, so restarting is out of the question. I do have a white game I could play instead, but... it's not the same to me honestly. :c

Not too long ago I set up my wii again to replay Endless Ocean, and when I'm done with that I'm looking forward to playing Endless Ocean 2 again!
I also want to replay the Kingdom Hearts series, even though it's a big undertaking, and I also want to replay The World Ends With You before I play the sequel too... I'll be honest, I have a _lot_ of games I want to play again actually, and I'm caught between them and the new games I have waiting to be played, and yet, earlier I was replaying Dishonored 2... again. xD


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 28, 2021)

Persona 5 Royal!! I wanna play that game so many times I swear. 

Also for some reason I feel like starting the Pokemon games again! I havent played Diamond and Pearl in a very long time haha.


----------



## skogkyst (Feb 1, 2021)

I'd replay games if it's been long enough since I've beaten/played them. Usually that takes me some years though. Like we're getting into the time where I'd be down to replay some 3DS/Wii U games (looking at Pikmin 3, though maybe the Deluxe version will go on sale cheap at some point).


----------



## Anj2k6 (Feb 1, 2021)

Edit: Oops this was replay

I've been feeling like replaying West of Loathing since I never actually finished it


----------



## dragonpisces69 (Feb 3, 2021)

Tons, really 

The Legend Of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass;
New Super Mario Bros.;
Pokémon Colosseum;
Pikmin;
Mario Golf: Toadstool Tour;
Lego Racers (even if it gives me a headache and slight motion sickness when I even watch a mere playthrough of it );
Lego Island 2;
Lego Stunt Rally;
RollerCoaster Tycoon 1 and 2;
The Legend Of Zelda: Ocarina Of Time (never actively played it, I only passively played it when my older brother did it actively until 8 years ago lol);
Rayman Raving Rabbids: TV Party (on my Wii U)
And most likely tons more that I cannot name right now


----------



## OtakuTrash (Feb 3, 2021)

I'm planning on replaying A Hat in Time. Also, planning on getting Hylics- I know it looks really surreal, but it seems so fun!


----------



## TemalRustic (Mar 17, 2021)

HungryForCereal said:


> im kinda itching to replay breathe of the wild but the annoying shrines are telling me otherwise. what are some games you wanna replay?



It's AWESDOME. A breath of freshair more like, it's fun, it's dynamic and engaging. The quests are fun, battling is fun, horses are awesome. The costumes are wonderful. You can climb trees and pick apples. Scale monstrous mountains and shrines. Make a ranch. It's. Great.


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 25, 2021)

The game I would love to play again would be paper Mario ttyd. It has so much to do and the locations are very interesting to go through. I love the badge system and the partners you get through out the adventure as well as the story. I love the unique bosses that are in the game as well as the final boss, complete shock the first time I played it, as well as the humor they give through out the game. I hope Nintendo one day rereleases the game on switch!


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2021)

i’ve kind of been thinking about replaying tomodachi life. it’s been ages since i last touched it, or any 3ds game for that matter, but going through my 3ds’ camera roll made me a bit nostalgic. ><


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 26, 2021)

I'd love to replay Heartgold, I have such fond memories of that game. I remember being so surprised that it included not one but two regions! 

I'd also love to replay the OG pokemon diamond. not sure if the new remakes will scratch that itch.


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2021)

I want to replay Skyward Sword but the last time I tried my nunchuks kept disconnecting. 

For something I can actually play right now, I've wanted to play Donkey Kong Country Returns again for a while now.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 27, 2021)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Pokemon Fire Red/ Leaf Green
Yo-Kai-Watch
Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns
WWE Smackdown vs Raw 20007


----------



## Tao (Apr 27, 2021)

Twilight Princess and Final Fantasy 8 and 9 spring to mind.

There's a lot of games I would like to sit down and play again but when the time to play is so sparse these days I can't justify sitting down for a 40+ hour game that's not going to surprise me with anything new when there's so many other games I haven't gotten around to at all...Oh how I miss childhood and the copious amount of time to replay Pokemon 400 times...

Fallout 4 and Skyrim are the only time consuming games I keep going back to despite that logic because of modding. I can justify replaying large games when the experience will be noticeably different.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Apr 27, 2021)

I want to replay Banjo Kazooie from the N64 so badly. I hope one day in the future N64 games will get added to the Switch. I've seen Super Mario 64 from Super Mario 3D All Stars run so well on the Switch so if that can run good than so can the other N64 games.


----------



## Temporariamentchi (Apr 27, 2021)

SoraFan23 said:


> I want to replay Banjo Kazooie from the N64 so badly. I hope one day in the future N64 games will get added to the Switch. I've seen Super Mario 64 from Super Mario 3D All Stars run so well on the Switch so if that can run good than so can the other N64 games.


For now, you can just play using an emulator: project 64, mupen64 are one the best ones.


----------



## buny (Apr 27, 2021)

pokemon Sun! i miss Lillie so much


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 25, 2021)

Since I am doing a Persona 5 drawing, I’ve been itching to play it again. I stopped playing when I was trying to tackle Persona 5 Royal Secret Boss. Could not beat her even with max stat personas . Probably should start it from there but may start fresh; been wanting to replay the whole game anyways. 

I want to keep doing my replay of FE3H that I started sometime before starting my current drawing project.

Been also wanting to give the FFX ps4 remaster a chance; I played the original and tried playing this on the ps3 but the music (which you cannot switch to the original non remastered version) and their new graphics bothered me.

Still need to finish FFXII before I think of replaying it.

Also want to replay FE Awakening eventually.


----------



## PacV (Jun 30, 2021)

I always replay my games after a while but right now i'm replaying Super Paper Mario.

I found the atmosphere of that game really... Interesting.

Also, if i have to pick another one, i would pick: 007 Goldeneye.

The music, the gameplay, the 2P Mode... Just great.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 2, 2021)

I've been wanting to play Zelda Breath of the Wild again recently. Strangely enough, the last time I played it was back in 2018. Not sure why I haven't touched the game in years when I can just simply hook up my Wii U and insert the disc (yes, I'm one of those people who got that version instead). A lot of techniques have been discovered since then and I'd love to try some of them out, even though a good number of them are quite difficult to pull it off.


----------



## Maymeows16 (Jul 2, 2021)

Since I don't have a Nintendo 3DS anymore i haven't played DS games in a while, but i would love to replay Pokemon Black & White and for the Gamecube Paper Mario The Thousand Year Door and Majoras Mask. I also want to play Pokemon XD Gale of Darkness and Megaman X4-6 and haven't had the Wii in a while either so I've basically only played Nintendo Switch lately.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 3, 2021)

Danganronpa 2. I feel like I missed a lot of symbolism and stuff in the game just because I was younger when I first played through it. I used to think Nagito was downright annoying but now I think he's an interesting character and I wanna go back and re-analyze him. Plus, I've forgotten a lot of the story so there's the element of surprise with some aspects again.


----------



## kikotoot (Jul 3, 2021)

If I *could* replay a video game again as if it was my first time, at the moment I'd have to go with bloodborne (specifically its DLC). There's nothing I miss in gaming more frequently (i.e. that pops wistfully into my head more often) than the lady maria fight, and ludwig and orphan of kos were just so amazingly paced.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 3, 2021)

I pretty much focus on only a handful of games for like most of my life. I'll play them on and off, cycling through them, re-playing them every once in a while. Stardew Valley and Rollercoaster Tycoon get a lot of re-plays from me, and I have been wanting to re-play both of them for a while now. Also having a bit of an urge to re-play either Skyrim or Fallout 4, and maybe even Ark again but only in a private server where I can speed things way the heck up


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jul 3, 2021)

Its Banjo Kazooie on N64. I never finished that game as a kid and I really want to replay it. One of these days when Switch adds N64 games to the Online I hope that game is one of them.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 4, 2021)

Horizon Zero Dawn. I'm still waiting for the inevitable 4k/60fps optimization or the "Director's Cut" lol.


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 5, 2021)

Dues Ex: Human Revolution.  I love that game and feel the need to play it every 6 months or so.  And one of these days now that my computer should handle it I should maybe finish mankind divided.


----------



## Firesquids (Jul 5, 2021)

I wish I could play Bugsnax again for the first time, I wonder if it will ever get a sequel.


----------



## Meadows (Jul 22, 2021)

ACNL, but I don't have the game anymore or a 3ds charger.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jul 22, 2021)

I plan on getting another copy of The Messenger eventually and playing it through all over again. I just really enjoyed playing it. It was fun.


----------



## Spaceoutfan (Jul 22, 2021)

I want to replay Kingdom Heart Dream Drop Distance. I really love collecting the different dream eaters. They are cute and I love that you switch between Sora and Riku


----------



## vanivon (Jul 23, 2021)

i want to replay rune factory frontier   i'm literally in the middle of playing it right now but i'm so charmed by it that i want to start it all over and do it again. i also want to replay breath of the wild, i love just idling about in that game for ages on end


----------



## Ghoste (Jul 24, 2021)

I have had the itch to replay My Sims Kingdom for the Wii and I finally FINALLY decided to scratch it. I ordered it for a whopping  $6  off ebay and threw about 10 hours into it in a span of 2 days. My childhood is being revived and I am here for it.


----------



## Aquilla (Jul 27, 2021)

I would love to replay my pokemon mystery dungeon game (explorers of time) but at the same time I don't want to lose my progress... SO instead I restarted Pokemon black because I don't remember anything at all from playing it   It's like playing a completely new game right now.


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 29, 2021)

Wanted to reply Kirby Air Ride for years now, problem is I don't own a GameCube and the game itself anymore. Both are pretty expensive to get now (especially the game), hence why I had so far no chance to play it again. As much as I love this game I would not buying it for any price.


----------



## arikins (Aug 6, 2021)

twilight princess ! i got back into zelda with my brother and decided to dig out my old disc. its nowhere to be found ://


----------



## Madeline63 (Aug 7, 2021)

I've fallen off so hard with replaying video games because these days I would always rather try something new. Although I never mind replaying the grand theft auto games because it's just so mindless.


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 7, 2021)

I recently started replaying super Mario 64 and Mario kart 64 on my old 64 console but there are some newer games I honestly need to get back into. I’d like to play another route/house on fire emblem:three houses, I really want to get back into new leaf and wild world as well and Gex 64. Once I get the time I’m going to enjoy replaying some of these.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 8, 2021)

I’d love to replay Majora’s Mask, which was one of the only Zelda games I could ever get into.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 16, 2021)

Metroid: Return of Samus for the 3DS. Friggin' love that game!


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 17, 2021)

I want to replay Persona 5 Royale now that I am familiar a little more with the Maruki’s voice actor ; I still need to beat secret boss. I also want to continue replaying FE3H of course .


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Nov 30, 2021)

I really want to replay Life is Strange and Life is Strange: Before the Storm, but I don't think it will be the same a second time (third for LIS), I wish there was a memory eraser, so I could enjoy these games over and over again.


----------



## Pendragon1980 (Dec 16, 2021)

Since I lost my Diablo 3 save when I my switch broke I will be playing that from the start also let's go Evee.


----------



## StrawberryMintExplosion (Dec 16, 2021)

Really wanna reset my acnl town and replay some of my pokemon games. I'm getting a new 3ds xl this Christmas so that's exactly how I'll be spending the holidays.


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

I wanna replay Pokemon: Let's Go Eevee but I think I'm not gonna enjoy it the way I used to enjoy it.


----------



## Flicky (May 1, 2022)

Kingdom Hearts II. I think it's still my favourite game of the series. That, or Kingdom Hearts Re: Chain of Memories. I know a lot of people hated that card mechanic, but I thought it was pretty fun!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 1, 2022)

I REALLY want to replay Super Mario RPG Legend of the Seven Stars. Thats the one SNES game that hasn't been added to the Switch.


----------

